# Please send prayers...



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi everyone... I just found out that my twin sister Allie is in the hospital. I don't want to say this...but I just have a feeling that something is wrong.. and I think that her boyfriend (my niece's father) might have something to do with it.. I don't know if this is twin intuition, but I just have this really awful feeling... :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I hate saying it because I am not the type of person to make crazy accusations like that... but something in my stomach is telling me that something is wrong.. I am really scared because in a way I feel silenced because I don't know how I can say this without sounding crazy... what do I do!??!?!?! :smcry: :smcry: I am praying to god that I am wrong... I don't know what to do otherwise....
She was hospitalized yesterday at 8ish for having severe stomach cramping, vomiting blood, and had bloody diarrhea. Her phone was off all day so I didn't understand why she wasn't answering or texting me back...then when i got home at 8, my mom told me what was going on that he JUST called her to tell her that my sis is in the hospital... HE WAS HOME all day not even with my sister and HE COULDN'T TAKE 5 MINUTES OUT of his day to call us to tell her this was going on!??!!? IS HE INSANE?!!?!? They are doing CT scans, MRIs and blood tests to figure out what is wrong..please pray for my twin... I would literally die without her.. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:

Hi everyone... I can't even begin to thank you all for your prayers, PMs, well wishes...your guys are so great and I am so happy and proud to be part of a group like this!! :wub: :wub: 
ok..so here is the update. When I woke up on Tuesday morning, I went to work and then I called my boss and told her that I had to leave. So, i packed up my car and drove to the hospital where my sister was. My mom was just arriving as I arrived. (sorry for the lack of updates, i left my laptop here by mistake) anyway, we spoke to the GI doctor and he said that she had to have a colonoscopy done because her symptoms were typical of Crohn's disease. So, they did a million blood test, stool samples, CT scans and MRIs and everything finally came back and it determined that she has a BAD intestinal/colon infection, and is going to remain in the hospital at least til Saturday. I spoke to one of the PA's and explained to her that she needs to be tested for toxins and poisons because you never know what she could have ingested, and she said that if there was anything foreign in her blood that the blood work will tell. During the whole time I was there, her bf was not at the hospital to help out with the baby or anything at all... he was just so cold and distant and made this whole ordeal out to be no big deal. He refused to even take the baby's car seat out of his car so that we could put it in my car... he is just such a loser and makes me sick. Anyway...I will keep posting updates on my sister's condition. I had to come home today because I have work tomorrow and my mom is there with her until she gets out of the hospital. THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for your kindness.... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> Hi everyone... I just found out that my twin sister Allie is in the hospital. I don't want to say this...but I just have a feeling that something is wrong.. and I think that her boyfriend (my niece's father) might have something to do with it.. I don't know if this is twin intuition, but I just have this really awful feeling... :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I hate saying it because I am not the type of person to make crazy accusations like that... but something in my stomach is telling me that something is wrong.. I am really scared because in a way I feel silenced because I don't know how I can say this without sounding crazy... what do I do!??!?!?! :smcry: :smcry: I am praying to god that I am wrong... I don't know what to do otherwise....
> She was hospitalized yesterday at 8ish for having severe stomach cramping, vomiting blood, and had bloody diarrhea. Her phone was off all day so I didn't understand why she wasn't answering or texting me back...then when i got home at 8, my mom told me what was going on that he JUST called her to tell her that my sis is in the hospital... HE WAS HOME all day not even with my sister and HE COULDN'T TAKE 5 MINUTES OUT of his day to call us to tell her this was going on!??!!? IS HE INSANE?!!?!? They are doing CT scans, MRIs and blood tests to figure out what is wrong..please pray for my twin... I would literally die without her.. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:[/B]


I am so sorry that you are going through this..I will keep your sister in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your twin sister. I hope that everything will turn out to be ok. You will be in my thoughts. 
:grouphug: 
Debbie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hugs to you and prayers to your sister. Please keep us posted.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll be praying for your sister and your family :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

lots and lots of hugs sent your way.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, I'm sooo sorry for your sister. I will pray that everything will turn out ok. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I didn't even know you had a twin. I'm praying for your sister, you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers will be with your sister..and you.
Let's hope the tests show something simple and can easily
be fixed.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: andrea, i will have your sister in my prayers. i hope everything turns out to be okay. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry.... I know you must be so terribly worried! Be assured your sister is in my prayers! Does she live near you where you can go see her? That might help you feel better ... and her too.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I want you to listen to me....do NOT think you are nutty for thinking what you are thinking. Siblings have an incredible connection and then add the twin factor. Please do not hesitate to tell SOMEONE your suspicions. If you don't say something and it ends up you are RIGHT...you'll have guilt for the rest of your life if she gets critically ill. You MUST say something to someone. Go with your gut...

Also..I am praying for your and your sister and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope she is ok--please keep us updated I'm so sorry this is happening :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I hope your sister is better soon. Sending prayers rayer: for her & hugs :grouphug: to you.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree! Trust your gut, it is ALWAYS right! Tell someone right now.

rayer: for your sister's recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:grouphug: Andrea, prayers are being said for your sister and your family. I know how strong sibling intuition can be so I can't imagine how strong twin intuition is even though I have a couple sets of twin cousins. Honey even though the doctors might not be able to tell you anything because of privacy laws and so forth there is nothing saying they can't listen. If you have concerns even though in your gut so to speak then talk to someone at the hospital hopefully you are wrong but at least you will know you have let your fears be known to someone that can check into the matter. Most in the medical profession realize twins have a connection like no others. Keep us posted.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andera, I'm married to a identical twin and I know how close they are, so I can just amazine what your going through, Do you live close to where she is? If not maybe you could call the hospital and talk to her, that will give you some peace at least for tonight.

Father, I'm so glad I can come to you and always know that you are there just waiting for me to talk to you. Lord I ask that you would be with Andera's sister. I ask that you will guide the hands of these doctors and that they would find out what is causeing all her illness. I ask Lord that you would help her to rest and not be fearful while all these tests are being taken. Lord I also ask that you would be with Andera and her family, I ask Lord that you would bring peace of mind to them. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I believe in your intuition. Before you say anything to anyone else, can you have a PRIVATE conversation with your sister? You'll be able to tell from her eyes and her body language.........then tell everyone if necessary. (And watch out for your niece. BTW, how old is she? If something funny is going on you might be able to get some info from her.....) Trust your gut, but be careful not to jump to conclusions.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your sister. We'll pray it is something simple and easily cured.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Andrea , I am sending prayers for your twin . I know exactly the love and closeness you share with your sister . I hope she recovers soon . Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Warm thoughts and prayers for you and your sister for comfort and a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Andrea, I'm so sorry to hear that your sis is in the hospital. Prayers have been submitted for both of you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, prayers and advice. I told my mom about what I was feeling, and she told me that she is glad that I told her that because for some strange reason she was feeling the same thing... It is such a horrible situation because my sister has been with this guy for 6 years and has tried to leave him several times... he cheats on her ALL the time, and at the same time refuses to let her go...it's like, he doesn't want her, and yet he doesn't want to let her go. I know he is capable of hurting her and no matter what she can't leave him. And on top of that, my little niece is involved.. she is 2 years old and so innocent...when she sees them fighting she just goes to the corner and sits there scared. I am going to drive to the hospital first thing in the morning and my mom too. I spoke to her today and she sounds really groggy. They gave her morphine for her severe stomach cramps and I tried to talk to the nurse at the nurse's station and she told me that she could NOT tell me anything because of the laws. My boyfriend's mom told me not to worry because in the ER they took tons of blood samples and the tests will determine if anything is elevated in her blood, and if something is, then they will test for whatever would cause that to be elevated... Thank you all so much for your prayers... :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: What a horrible situation. I hope your sister will be ok.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm so glad you spoke to your mum, it must have taken a lot of courage - but like others have said, I'm a big believer in going with my gut instinct!

I wish your sister a speedy recovery, and the strength to get through this :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your sister and your family are in my prayers. Wishing your sister a speedy recovery.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Andrea, I am a twin also and there sure is a twin to twin intuition. I agree that you should talk to her when the two of you can be alone. Please keep us posted.
Prayers and hugs coming to you and your sister.

Marsha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Andrea I am so sorry to hear this. I hope and pray that she will be OK. I think a longer term goal should be to get her out of that situation. Get intervention from a women's help line or something.... Picturing your little niece cowering in the corner just breaks my heart. 

My heart goes out to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Oh, Andrea I am so sorry to hear this. I hope and pray that she will be OK. I think a longer term goal should be to get her out of that situation. Get intervention from a women's help line or something.... Picturing your little neice cowering in the corner just breaks my heart.
> 
> My heart goes out to you and your family. :grouphug:[/B]


Andrea, any updates today?

Shel--I agree--perhaps getting child services involved somehow would help them (meaning the sis and her husband) realize how serious this is. When you call CS, they HAVE to conduct an investigation. I feel so sad for the little girl--having grown up in a similar situation I know the long-term impact this will have on her, not to mention her immediate safety. I'm hoping for the best for them all.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Sending prayers rayer: and hugs :grouphug: to your sister and your family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Andrea I am so sorry your sister is in this situation and also in the hospital, I will pray for a full and speedy recovery for her rayer: 
I also feel for you little niece, my heart breaks for her being caught in the middle of this situation, poor little baby :grouphug:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Andrea,

My _prayers_ are with your sister, you and your family. Hope to hear positive news soon!

Ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: rayer: I'm praying for Allie. Please, please keep us updated as to how she's doing.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Andrea, I'm sorry to hear your sister isn't well. I hope she recovers quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Andera, I'm married to a identical twin and I know how close they are, so I can just amazine what your going through, Do you live close to where she is? If not maybe you could call the hospital and talk to her, that will give you some peace at least for tonight.
> 
> Father, I'm so glad I can come to you and always know that you are there just waiting for me to talk to you. Lord I ask that you would be with Andera's sister. I ask that you will guide the hands of these doctors and that they would find out what is causeing all her illness. I ask Lord that you would help her to rest and not be fearful while all these tests are being taken. Lord I also ask that you would be with Andera and her family, I ask Lord that you would bring peace of mind to them. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen[/B]


I hope Andrea's sister is doing better today and they get to the bottom of this - with all the advancements they have these days - I am sure something suspicious will be noticed. Thank you Matilda's Mom for all the lovely heartfelt prayers you say on this forum when people are in need. It's very nice to read them and know it is coming from your heart .. I am sure your special prayers have touched many hearts.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Andrea:

I hope your sister is better today and they are able to quickly find out what the cause of all of this was. This is an awful situation and I hope it is resolved quickly and that your sister has a speedy and full recovery. 
Sending postive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Andrea...I'm so sorry! :bysmilie: I will pray VERY hard that your sis will be ok rayer: Hugs to you and your whole family hon!! :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: 
hugs and prayers to you and your family. i hope she recovers quickly and moves on to better things in her life. keep us posted.

xoxo


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... i'm so sorry to hear about your sister... i cant imagin what your going through because i'm not a twin... but twins are something special.. I am praying for your sisters speedy recovery. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Checking in to see if there's been any more information. Andrea, I hope your sister is okay and they get to the bottom of this. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear your sister is ill. I will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this news about your sister! I'm a twin also so I know the 'feelings' that you get. Any updates today?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:grouphug: I missed this some how. I'm so sorry your sister is so sick. I hope things start looking up soon!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just read through the posts....I had seen your thread earlier, but was afraid to look (for some reason). I know what the bond of twins can be and now I'm scared. I pray you're wrong....but then again, I'm afraid too.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry your sister is sick. Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope all turns out well. Always trust your instincts. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Keeping you and your sister in my thoughts rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

JUST CHECKIN IN


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Andrea ...

You haven't checked in today and I am sure alot of us are worried - is there any updates on Allie ? I hope she is much better today .. please let us know how she is.
Thanks


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just checking for an update. Still thinking of Allie and you, Andrea. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I am praying for your sister and your family rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Just checking in to see if there are any updates. I'll keep praying that everything comes out okay both with the hospital stay and with her relationship with her boyfriend. There are good supports available at domestic violence hotlines and/or services. They can help your sister with her feelings and with safety planning if she decides to leave. They can also be helpful to family members and friends who have a hard time understanding all the dynamics of an abusive relationship and how hard it is to leave. 

Hugs and prayers for all of you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I will keep you & your twin my prayers & thoughts!! Please let us know how she is doing!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Continuing to keep your sister in my prayers.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I was just checking for an update. I hope that all is well......


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no :shocked: I hope she is getting better every day. I'll be praying rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Andrea,

I know there is a VERY nasty flu going around... perhaps that what Allie has?

I am so sorry she is in the positition she is with her BF. Been there, done that, cept I was married to him.

I will keep you, and your family in my prayers.

God bless Allie,
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in to let you know we are still thinking about you and your sister. I hope she is better.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry your sister is not well. I hope they can figure out what it is and can treat it right away. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sister, may she get well soon!! :grouphug: 
Please keep us updated on what they find.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Hope your sister's condition isn't too serious and she's feeling better :grouphug: Update us when you can-we're all thinking of you!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i sure hope everything's ok... i have been keeping up with the thread in hopes of hearing some positive news.

your family will continue to be in my thoughts... please update when you're able.

:grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Andrea, thinking of you and your sister. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andera, I'm getting worried, when you find some time please update us.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope everything´s ok. I am so sorry.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Andrea, sending rayer: 's and :grouphug: 's your way. My Best Friends are twins & I know exactly what you're feeling. They say they always know when something is wrong with the other one! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Can we do a mass collection of dog poop and leave it on your sister's porch while your sis is in the hospital? I think the BF deserves it.

I sure hope they get to the bottom of things and thank you for updating us!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: I really hope that your sister's b/f didn't have anything to with her condition!!! He sounds like a super JERK!!! I hope that your sister has a speedy recovery!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

When will the blood work info come back? Thanks for the update! I hope your sister recovers quickly.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad they know what it is now. I hope she recovers fast rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I will continue praying for your sister and your family :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I pray that your sister recovers quickly and that everything will be OK. I'm so sorry that your sister's boyfriend is such a loser and totally unsupportive. Maybe this whole ordeal will help her to realize that she deserves a man that takes care of her :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: 

I hope everthing is OK...

Leslie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Andrea, you and your sister are still in our thoughts and prayers. Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for your dear sister. I hope this will be a good opportunity for her to get out of this relationship. When she gets out I hope she will be going to your Mom's? ...and NOT back to that bad situation.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

OMG!
I hope your family weathers this storm and that your sis gets well soon.
If you need somebody..... I know some people


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Your sister is in my prayers. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Glad to hear the update and I really hope that things continue to improve. Your sister has a lot of people pulling for her.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Andrea, is your sister doing better? I have been keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Any update on your sister? I hope she is doing better. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update Andrea! I will keep praying your sister gets better-I'm glad they were able to pinpoint the problem! Hugs to you! :grouphug:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you for the udate!! Still standing prayers!! rayer: rayer: Hopefully she can go home soon!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

thank you all for your continuing prayers!  My sister was finally diagnosed with a stomach ulcer, ulcerative colitis, upper GI bleeding and dehydration. They said that she probably had some mild symptoms from the ulcer but that she probably ignored them until Thanksgiving dinner pushed her stomach to the edge and sent her straight to the hospital. She is doing better now, she is home and taking it easy. She has so much stress that also affects the ulcer, so they put her on medications. Again thanks you guys for your thoughts and prayers!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I hope your sister can get some relief now from meds she is taking. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank goodness! :smheat: 

Now she needs to get rid of those toxic relationships causing her so much stress!


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Hope your sis continues to improve!! We will be thinking about her and your family :grouphug:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the update and I pray your sister will continue to improve.

:grouphug: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the update Andrea, I pray your sister is feeling much better and I will keep her in my prayers that she makes a full and speedy recovery rayer: :grouphug:


----------

